# Horseshoe Crabs and Medicine.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Their contribution to medicine and medical research:

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/09/04/health/this-crabs-blood-could-save-your-life/index.html?hpt=hp_c4


----------

